# Product Registration impossible?



## eRPeeX (Mar 29, 2018)

I bought a BES980UK The Oracle Espresso Machine. I wanna make a product registration.

Because I live in Belgium the State/Province* field is getting grey/soft. Because it's a required field I can't make my product registration.

Same @ Ask us.

How to register?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ask Sage or Breville whoever you bought it from.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Phone them and ask. I found that mine, different machine, was registered. I phoned as I didn't know where the number was or what form it took. It wasn't very legible on the label.








How did that happen - pass.

John

-


----------

